# NBAT Results 2005



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Yet another aquacaping contest (this one perhaps the oldest of all) announces its winners -- the Dutch NBAT. Here are the top five of the planted aquarium category:

#1
By J.C. van de Werve:









#2
By W. van Wezel:









#3
By B. en C. van Eck:









#4
By J. Bogie:









#5
By J. Swinkels:









And in the saltwater category, a planted saltwater aquarium full of macroalgae placed third:

By P. Hectors:


















For more aquascapes, visit:

NBAT 2005

Which one of the top five Dutch layouts is your favorite and why?

Do you think the winners this year show that the Dutch style is evolving in general, and in what direction? Is the artistic level of this style actually be declining?

Carlos


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I picked #3... I like the color combinations, the distinctive plant groupings and the overall look is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

Ha, I seen some of these tanks live  (Lucky me, hope to be there next year, but I have to beat the number two (second tank) of this year). We'll see.

To be honest, I've seen better years.


----------



## Marco AUkes (Mar 9, 2005)

For me it wasn't a hard choice..........nr 3 is a member of the same aquarium society where I am a board member 

Anyhow, although it is one of the oldest contests (and in my opinion one of the thoughest) it is not just an aquascaping contest. In the NBAT contest there is extreme focus on animal health. That is why it is not just a contest where everybody sends in his/her pictures, but actually 2 judges (whom have gone through excessive and specialized training) visit each contestant.

So to really appreciate each of the shown aquariums you should b able to see them in real life.........and I am lucky to say I have seen two of them.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, you two. There is not a whole lot of information on the NBAT or Dutch style layouts here in the US (or in the rest of the world, for that matter, it seems). 

Do the two judges visit each contestant throughout the year to make sure the tank is kept up all year around? Are they surprise visits or scheduled way in advance?

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The first tank seems to be the best, IMO. But I find the only problem is that I wish they all had the same photo quality as the first one; that is the only reason I would've picked number one - you can actually see the clarity and quality. Or must they all have that yellowish tinge to them?

That marine algae Dutch style tank is ingenious! They should definately get full points on creativity.


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

tsunami said:


> Thanks for sharing, you two. There is not a whole lot of information on the NBAT or Dutch style layouts here in the US (or in the rest of the world, for that matter, it seems).


I'll try to tell something about that, probebly also good for me, since I'm going to study to become a "Keurmeester" (= judge) for the NBAT  When I find the time I'll put some info here about the nature of the contest. Mind you, there is a compleet "Keurwijzer" with the rules and points you've to think about but is a h*ll of a job to retyp that here in english (lot of pages). I'll try to catch the main aspects to put here.

There are also three rounds:

*First round *is organised by the aquariumclub, and only held local. If you end high enough here you go to the second round:

*Second round *is organised by the district, A district is a collection of aquariumclubs together. If you are first in your category you go to the third round:

*The third round *is national, 15 contenders maximum in each category. You can see the pictures of these tanks on the NBAT site. ANd this is what we are talking about here.



tsunami said:


> Do the two judges visit each contestant throughout the year to make sure the tank is kept up all year around? Are they surprise visits or scheduled way in advance?
> Carlos


There are no surprise visits or what so ever, but the judges come by at a, by the NBAT planned, time. So people try to get their tank at it's best at that particular time. It is not that different from a fotolayout-contest in that perspective. But since the judges are in front of the tank he can see every small detail 

On his request I'll publish a better photo of the second tank, although not exactly the same layout as during the "keuring":


----------



## W v Wezel (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Apisto!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic

marine tank whith green and red and marine horses .... in my future i like making it


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

I think they are all very nice, but if I had to pick one that would be nº 2. I think it has the right balance between tidyness and detail ammount, theres more to see here than in the other tanks. Too formal and extremele well manicured tanks look a bit boring to me

Apisto, it´s so cool you are studing to become a judge. I am trying to translate the A1 category rules into spanish http://www.cbkm.nl/down/A1.rtf do you mind if I contact you to help me a little in case I get stuck?.

This year´s tanks don´t look as good as previous competitions IMVHO but that is far from saying the contest/style/whatever is declining.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Very interesting thanks for posting guys.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

My opinion: I really think that many of these gezelschapsaquariums (planted aquariums) and their hobbyists should try to participate more on forums, in contests, show & tell, whatever.

Also, I never understood why the photography was so poor and the photos themselves so small. Certainly, I find it hard to believe that good digital cameras are not available in the Netherlands.

Opening up and participating more actively, taking better photos, etc would greatly increase the profile of this type of contest and the aquascaping style it has nurtured for the past few decades. Just my opinion.

Carlos


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

Mortadelo said:


> Apisto, it´s so cool you are studing to become a judge. I am trying to translate the A1 category rules into spanish http://www.cbkm.nl/down/A1.rtf do you mind if I contact you to help me a little in case I get stuck?.


No problem, but my spanish is miserable.  :-\"


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

tsunami said:


> My opinion: I really think that many of these gezelschapsaquariums (planted aquariums) and their hobbyists should try to participate more on forums, in contests, show & tell, whatever.


Well that is slowly coming. The NBAT doesn't heave an own forum, but on VVV (http://www.venividivissie.org) we see some of these guy's (but also the amanotanks, like Pjan). So there is a lot of experience that is shared.



tsunami said:


> Also, I never understood why the photography was so poor and the photos themselves so small. Certainly, I find it hard to believe that good digital cameras are not available in the Netherlands.


ahum, The problem here is that the photo's are shot by the judges themselves, apart from the judging they have to do that to, and unfortunatly there is not much time for that, and not everyone is good in it.



tsunami said:


> Opening up and participating more actively, taking better photos, etc would greatly increase the profile of this type of contest and the aquascaping style it has nurtured for the past few decades. Just my opinion.


Yes, you're right, but slowly but certain these things will surface. There are more/better photo's etc, but they aren't published yet.

Let me tell you how the results are presented, it's a yearly event this year in "Barneveld" where there also is a market. Then in the during the day all categories are presented om a wide screen (Community tanks (planted), Biotopes, Paludaria, seatanks. Ponds) from each category several photo's with comment from the judge. And in the early evening the results are giving and the people given their price etc. Very nice day indeed, talking to fellow hobbyists, etc.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks apisto. The day the winners are announced seems similar to what we have as the AGA Convention where tanks are also presented on a widescreen and the winners are announced that day. 

I know about VVV. However, there is a little bit of a language barrier for me. 

It is a good forum, nonetheless.

Carlos


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like 1 and three the best.

Apisto, how long has this tradition been going on? When did it start? Are past winners greatly revered and respected? Are there some very notable past winners that people aspire to?


----------



## Howling (Dec 6, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> I like 1 and three the best.
> 
> Apisto, how long has this tradition been going on? When did it start? Are past winners greatly revered and respected? Are there some very notable past winners that people aspire to?


Let I introduce myself : I'm one of the judges who is driving across the Netherlands to see al those beautiful fishtanks and give them my thinkings about it.

The last three years I have been judging the saltwater category together with Ab Ras.

It's correct to say we see the best that the dutch tankkeepers have to offer. What more of a surprise for me was that outside Holland there was quite an interest was about contests of the NBAT.

The tradition is about 45 years old. The old winners are still respected although afcourse allot of things are changed in time. A few of the old winners became judges of the Dutch championships.

Greetzzz

Willem van der Klooster
Bondskeurmeester der NBAT :biggrin:


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> I like 1 and three the best.
> 
> Apisto, how long has this tradition been going on? When did it start? Are past winners greatly revered and respected? Are there some very notable past winners that people aspire to?


Well, Willem answered you for the most part, let me just add, that in our aquariumclub there are a few winners or near winners (three times in a row second  ) and they are greatly respected. Some of them are indeed a big inspiration to our members (and nonmembers  ) so those "winners" help lots of people on the right track.


----------



## Kardinaaltje (Jul 11, 2005)

And there was more going on;
A nano contest.  
Howling participated as a judge here too.

http://www.venividivissie.org/viewtopic.php?t=9317&start=0


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

Dont forget KarDINAaltje, this site also belongs to the nano contest:
http://www.venividivissie.org/nano2005/index.html


----------

